# Where have the Olympic XC tickets gone??!!



## pootler (9 June 2011)

I was reading another forum and people were saying the tickets they think they have.  A number of them have tickets for the eventing SJ etc but not one person (despite applying) has XC tickets.  At first glance it struck me as statistically unlikely for so many people not to have been allocated XC tickets. 

Do you think you have managed to get some, could there be less allocated than stated, where have they all gone??


----------



## only_me (9 June 2011)

everyone I know who applied for xc tickets, didn't get any...


----------



## ChestnutConvert (9 June 2011)

According to this weeks H&H they have cut back on the number of tickets for XC and have reduced the amount of spectators...biggest heap of c*ap if you ask me.   I had a funny feeling that Britain having the games would be a farce, it's not the only sport that i've heard ticket stories about. Pa!


----------



## Luci07 (9 June 2011)

hmm, I applied for XC and didn't get anything!


----------



## Maisie2 (9 June 2011)

I applied for 4 xc tickets @ £55 (?) each and 2 eventing sj @ £150 each and guess which I got?  Yep, the sj


----------



## RuthnMeg (10 June 2011)

Jumping in here, to say I ONLY applied for 2 x XC tickets, 1 at adult price and 1 at OAP price. Total to spend including P+P = £77.
On 31st May, JUST before midnight, I had £77 deducted from my account under ''Olympic Ticketing'' (or words to that effect). I have not had an email to confirm.
I am assuming therefore that I have got what I applied for, and when the tickets get sent, I will get them. BUT, due to not having an email confirmation I am a bit unsure what to do now!!


----------



## Shazzababs (10 June 2011)

I don't think I got any, unless the money was taken after 31st May.  I applied for the Eventing XC and the Kur in the Dressage.

I know its been said before, and it will probably be said again but why,why,why didn't put the equestrian at Windsor.  Its no further out than the Canoeing is, already has the facilities and the shots of the Castle etc would have been great on the telly.


----------



## Allover (10 June 2011)

My friend got her XC tickets and very kindly has offered one to me. Its gonna be great!


----------



## tibby (10 June 2011)

I only applied for two xc tickets, the money went from my account on May 31st, therefore I must have got my tickets.


----------



## Lynz25 (10 June 2011)

I've got xc tickets, one full price and one OAP.  Applied for SJ / 3DE final and pentalthon final and I just got the xc.  Know plenty of people that have not had anything at all.  Although money is still coming out.  A friend had olympic money out only 2 days ago, not sure how much / what events for


----------



## mtj (10 June 2011)

I also missed out on UK XC tickets.  Waiting to hear if I have managed to get some of the Danish allocation.

Bottom line is that the XC was in the top five for demand, along with opening and closing ceremonies and mens 100m.  In that context, its hardly surprising that many of us were not lucky enough to get these tickets.

According to this weeks H+H, it sounds as though more XC tickets may be released after crowd analysis is done at the test event.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (10 June 2011)

I have XC tickets.


----------



## StrawberryFish (10 June 2011)

Applied for 2 adult and 3 children's XC tickets, money gone out of account but no confirmation email as of yet


----------



## LMsporthorses (10 June 2011)

I got 2 !! 

Applied for SJ ones too but didn't get them.... bit disappointed bout that but at least I got XC ones !!


----------



## Foxy53 (10 June 2011)

Didn't get anything 

Not sure about putting the XC at Windsor but a new equestrian SJ/XC/Dress/Drivng/Vaulting etc etc venue entirely, north Kent/south Essex/ Herts/Home Counties would have been a legacy for equestrians for a long, long time. Shame this opportunity has gone for good


----------



## SilkySullivan (10 June 2011)

Nope, I didn't get any XC tickets either - had put in for 4 adults 

Really gutted as decided not to put in for SJ too as wouldn't have had enough money for them to deduct in case I got them all - now I realise that was wishful thinking lol

Fingers crossed more are released and we'll all get another chance for them!


----------



## Bustalot (10 June 2011)

yes, i wondered the same thing. I realise the HHO forum is not the whole of horsey britain. But there were a lot of people saying they did not get the XC tickets. Also on HHO main website their weekly question was about the Olympic tickets and only about 20% got any tickets at all. The rest either didn't get any or didn't apply and both were roughly even on 40% each. So did wonder where all the tickets were going. I applied for XC and final SJ. But didn't get any. Did wonder if they were holding more back for other countries to try and get the tourism and money back into london. As SilkySulivan says - lets hope they release more.


----------



## amyneave (10 June 2011)

I applied xc, eventing SJ and early pure SJ round. Only got the xc.


----------



## JVB (10 June 2011)

I got 4 xc tickets


----------



## blackislegirl (10 June 2011)

To my amazement  London 2012 money was taken from my bank account overnight! So I either have two XC or two 3DE SJ - can't tell which and don't really mind - at least we're in. Looks like I may have benefited from someone who was allocated tickets but whose bank account couldn't deliver the money. I really was not expecting such luck at the last minute!


----------



## Zirach (10 June 2011)

I have got 2 x XC tickets! Well at least they were the only tickets I had ordered and I received an insufficient funds email last week stating that I had to have the money in by 4th June. 4th June I have a VISA transaction on my statement for the right amount so it looks like all is well.

I am soooo chuffed!


----------



## Rambo (10 June 2011)

It's a bit naughty if they're still taking money now having said all monies would be taken by last week sometime. I have re-allocated (spent!) The money I had put aside for tickets I didn't get originally....


----------



## Weezy (10 June 2011)

I got absolutely nothing, no SJ, no dressage no 3DE


----------



## KrujaaLass (10 June 2011)

I had been checking my bank account and nothing was really disappointed. Then got my credit card statement today and I have been debited £66. Was looking at wrong account. I applied for dressage and XC. What I can fathom out is £6 for postage. 1X£20  2x£16 and child of 6 and child of 2. Its a shamne because the 2 year old could sit on a lap and free up a seat, but we had to have a ticket for him. so think I have got some dressage tickets. Really chuffed now


----------



## dilmil123 (10 June 2011)

I am one of the very lucky ones, applied for 6 xc day tickets and got them. Didn't apply for anything else at all.

The money wasn't applied for until 2nd June though.


----------



## AFlapjack (10 June 2011)

Applied for 4 XC tickets and haven't had anything taken out


----------



## avthechav (10 June 2011)

3 XC tickets for us!!!!.  I want to know where all the others are though? So many people havent got any tickets despite applying for £100's pounds worth!


----------



## dappyness (10 June 2011)

I GOT 3!!!!!!!!


Yay


----------



## Rowreach (10 June 2011)

I've been having great fun spending the money I've "saved" on tickets, flights to England, car hire and incidentals - on training with my fave dressage bloke   At this rate I may even be IN the Olympics in 2016


----------



## Lucinda_x (10 June 2011)

We applied for 2 XC adult tickets and got both


----------



## Teaselmeg (12 June 2011)

Applied for 2 x XC,   2 x Eventing dressage 2 X eventing SJ   2 X Kur - got nothing - gutted.  

All happening about an hour from me and I cant go, what a fiasco !!!


----------



## KrujaaLass (12 June 2011)

I also live about an hour away but managed to get just 1 session. Londoners who are paying for it should have had priority.


----------



## MagicMelon (13 June 2011)

KrujaaLass said:



			I also live about an hour away but managed to get just 1 session. Londoners who are paying for it should have had priority.
		
Click to expand...

Why should Londoners have priority?  The whole of the UK is paying for it and we all have a right to be there. If we're going down that route, I would have been travelling down from NE Scotland so would have been putting into the economy by paying for accomodation/travel etc.!

I requested 2 tickets for the XC day and the eventing SJ day, got none.  Very annoyed as that was my holiday for next year foiled.


----------



## dotty1 (13 June 2011)

I applied for 2 xc tickets  and got .


----------



## Faro (13 June 2011)

I got 2 XC tickets.  Only applied for that and some dressage.  The money taken from my account can ONLY equal the 2 XC tickets, so I didn't get the dressage, but can't complain, at least I will get to stand near the jumps on course and terrify myself with the thought of jumping over something like that!  (Thank goodness I won't ever have too - I'm far too much of a coward to do eventing at any level!)


----------



## jumptoit (13 June 2011)

Applied for all the eventing sessions x 2 and just got the dressage tickets so I am currently trying other EU countries but I haven't had any luck yet so I'm hoping they either increase the spectator number after the test event or you can buy tickets into the olympic park to watch things on big screens . 

It's quite obvious why a lot of people have missed out on XC tickets when you look at the numbers as there are only 55 000 in total and according to wikipedia (not particularly accurate I know!) up to 250 000 people go to Badminton XC day so basically they should have held it at Badminton/Burghley. Or perhaps split the XC into two sessions, morning and afternoon, so twice as many people could go.


----------



## black_n_white (13 June 2011)

My OH applied for 2 XC tickets and I applied for 5 eventing SJ tickets.  The money for the SJ tickets went out on 1 June.  I've not had an email yet though.


----------



## punk (13 June 2011)

MagicMelon said:



			Why should Londoners have priority?  The whole of the UK is paying for it and we all have a right to be there. If we're going down that route, I would have been travelling down from NE Scotland so would have been putting into the economy by paying for accomodation/travel etc.!

I requested 2 tickets for the XC day and the eventing SJ day, got none.  Very annoyed as that was my holiday for next year foiled.
		
Click to expand...

Like you Magic Melon, we applied for the eventing dressage/x-c/sj - of course we REALLY want to to go to the x-c, and the dr and sj would have been nice.  We did get 3 tickets for the eventing dressage - but nothing else!!! 

Now we have to go all the way from Scotland for one half of one third of the 3-day event!!!

Not only that - but because we did get SOME tickets, we don't get any preference for the 2nd ballot!!!  Wish I had only put in for x-c now!!!

I know we are lucky to have got something, but it is very frustrating - and will be very expensive for us if we do go......


----------



## xspiralx (13 June 2011)

I only applied for 2 xc tickets and I got them - feel very lucky 

I think when you consider that normally around 500k people go to Badminton and there were only 20k Olympic xc tickets, it was inevitable that most people would be disappointed.


----------



## Decision_Tree (13 June 2011)

I too got nothing!

applied for SJ, XC and Dressage and got OH to apply too to double our chances but we both got bog all


----------



## KrujaaLass (13 June 2011)

If people have hardly got any tickets, who have they all gone too.? What is the ratio that has gone abroad?


----------



## Marydoll (14 June 2011)

I didnt get my xc tickets but got event sj which is also the medal ceremony so im happy with that, im still going to try and get xc tickets in the next phase in the hope folks that got extra retun them for resale..........yea you can stop laughing now,i can but dream


----------



## Dantheman (14 June 2011)

where are you all staying ?

we might have a camper to use.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (14 June 2011)

I got 4 x country tickets, not really looking forward to dragging my 4 yr old on the underground, well DLR....... think I might try to stay in travelodge if they don't charge stupid prices! x


----------



## Luci07 (14 June 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			I got 4 x country tickets, not really looking forward to dragging my 4 yr old on the underground, well DLR....... think I might try to stay in travelodge if they don't charge stupid prices! x
		
Click to expand...

Oh I am a big fan of the DLR - clean and roomy and as they are new, easy access for children and people in wheelchairs. While I have neither children nor need for wheelchairs I do appreciate this is a plus for a large number of people!. You can see I spend quite a bit of time in Canary Wharf! (which btw... has a really great shopping centre there too....)


----------



## Tillypup (14 June 2011)

I've got 4 XC tickets! They were the only ones that I applied for, most of the other event tickets were too expensive.

Apparently there is going to be a park and ride near to Greenwich Park on the XC day only so that will be useful with a 5 year old in tow as well as a limping ex-Marine Hubby!!


----------



## KrujaaLass (14 June 2011)

If people in other countries are in the same boat as us, just getting 1 or  2 sessions will they bother to come here. what will happen to those tickets will they go back in the pot so to speak


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (16 June 2011)

Luci07 said:



			Oh I am a big fan of the DLR - clean and roomy and as they are new, easy access for children and people in wheelchairs. While I have neither children nor need for wheelchairs I do appreciate this is a plus for a large number of people!. You can see I spend quite a bit of time in Canary Wharf! (which btw... has a really great shopping centre there too....)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we often stay at the travelodge at docklands, its such an easy location for O2 etc


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (16 June 2011)

Tillypup said:



			I've got 4 XC tickets! They were the only ones that I applied for, most of the other event tickets were too expensive.

Apparently there is going to be a park and ride near to Greenwich Park on the XC day only so that will be useful with a 5 year old in tow as well as a limping ex-Marine Hubby!!
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh I have a 5 yr old and an 11 yr old oh and a hubby in tow!  Can't imagine driving in London that day, think i will just train it from Devon ... its gonna be gridlock? x


----------



## Bondarenko (22 August 2011)

I applied for 2x dressage (both days), xc and sj - only got the dressage days  Will still be great to be there but thought they might prioritise those who want to see the whole event? Meh.


----------



## Doris68 (22 August 2011)

I was fortunate enough to go to the Greenwich test event.  We went in to Liverpool Street and paid £82'ish to travel at 8.30 am and then it took around an hour to get to Greenwich on the DLR - there were no delays.  The walk from the station to the venue was fine, but I imagine that when it is the "real thing" with 10 times (?) as many people, it will take considerably longer to "shuffle" to the course.

For those of you who are lucky enough to have XC tickets, then I think you need to allow plenty of time to get there and plenty of time to get out - the security at the test event was pretty strict and there was even security inside the venue ie. when you'd been on to the XC course and then re-entered the arena area.

I also wonder where all the XC tickets have gone - all my friends who applied have either dressage or SJ - no one has XC!


----------



## millimoo (23 August 2011)

The Olympic website requests you allow 3 hours to travel in London and get into the venue. 
I'm booked into Greenwich  Premier Inn the night before the KUR so I can have a leisurely stroll to the the Dressage in the morning.
I've also heard security will be similar to Airport style security - bags / shoes checked etc. And they won't allow food or drink to be taken in.


----------



## millimoo (23 August 2011)

Ps all hotels and B&Bs are cashing in .... I've paid £199 for Premier Inn. Ibis & Novatel at Greenwich are booked for team staff as far as I can tell, and the B&Bs in the area that aren't already booked are doing 7 night minimum stays at £200 per night.
Good luck in your quests fir hotels, I spent days trying to get myself in somewhere


----------



## cefyl (23 August 2011)

KrujaaLass said:



			If people in other countries are in the same boat as us, just getting 1 or  2 sessions will they bother to come here. what will happen to those tickets will they go back in the pot so to speak
		
Click to expand...

There has been ticket allocation for the equestrian events to countries that will not even send one competitor!  I think the allocation process is disgraceful.  

As a nation with such deep roots in the sport and a world wide renowned industry from everything such as farriers, feed companie, saddlery, and so on.  It is pathetic that the supporters within our own country at our own Olympics that such a huge number of people have no chance of being there to support our teams, who out of the whole Olympics are surely at the top of the ladder for medal success.


----------



## KrujaaLass (23 August 2011)

Have a friend whos hubby requested £5000 of tickets. Thjey only got 2 XC. How lucky was she.


----------



## DougalJ (23 August 2011)

I applied for two XC tickets and didn't get any :0( We did however get Boxing and Basketball although I was not overly excited about this, but the rest of the family was! 2/3 of my friends who applied for XC didn't get theirs either but another friend who applied fro 2 XC only were lucky to get theirs.. Such a shame that alot of us will be not be able to see any of the equine Olympic events when its on our doorstep.....


----------



## Naryafluffy (23 August 2011)

Does anyone know when the Olympic forum will be up and running, thought I had seen an article the other day that they were going to have forum for people travelling if anyone had somewhere for them to stay over the equestrian events, they were mentioning even if you had a garden that a tent could be pitched in?
I managed to get 2 Kur tickets, but I'm going to stay with a friend in Kent.
Got to laugh allow 3 hours to get to venues but try to avoid rush hour, well pick one because if you have to leave 3 hours to get to the venue you are pretty much going to be in rush hour!!!!


----------



## cefyl (23 August 2011)

KrujaaLass said:



			Have a friend whos hubby requested £5000 of tickets. Thjey only got 2 XC. How lucky was she.
		
Click to expand...

At least he beat Thomas Cook and some of the other "legitimate" ticket touts out of 2 more.  How come Thomas Cook and these companies managed to secure a large amount of tickets to resell as packages with accomodation, or individual seating only at hugely inflated amounts?  There is one company selling Kur tickets for £650 a seat.


----------

